# Wie teile ich meine Seite am besten ein?



## Lost Heaven (2. März 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich hab vor eine Gamingseite zu erstellen und möchte eine Seite mit 3 Teilen. 
An der Oberseite einen Bereich der sich über die ganze Länge zieht, eine Navigationsbar links und den Rest als Hauptteil.
Erst hab ich vorgehabt das ganze mit Frames zu erstellen, aber dann hab ich einige gravierende Nachteile entdeckt und will das ganze jetzt mit Tabellen durchziehen. Gibts da vieleicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit oder soll ich es doch lieber mit Frames machen.Und wenn mit Tabellen könnte mir jemand mal ein kleines Muster zeigen, ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz.

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. März 2004)

Ja, Frames haben schon ziemlich unangenehme Nachteile...
Ohne Frames, würdest du das schon eleganter lösen...

Hast du irgendeinen HTML-Editor (Dreamweaver oder so?), mit denen sparst du  dir viel Zeit und Arbeit in Bezug auf Tabellen...da kannst du dir auch Trials herunterladen...

Und naja...das ist ein bisschen kompliziert das so einfach zu erklären...
Du musst halt einfach mit vielen verschachtelten Tabellen mit Untertabellen arbeiten...

Hier findest du so ziemlich alles über Tabellen:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/html.htm#tabellen


----------



## fhr (2. März 2004)

HI!

ich weiß ja nicht genau wie viel Layout du in deine Seite reinpacken willst...
aber wenn du dich recht gut mit HTML und z.B. Photoshop auskennst, würde ich dir empfhelen dich über Slices und dann css zu Arbeiten....


p.s.: Wie bekommt man eigentlich die einzelnen Inhalte in die Tabellen rein... 

ich kenn bei PHP nur include und bei frames ist es source ...  

ich gehe mal davon aus das du seine Seite so dynamisch gestalten willst


----------



## dicki (3. März 2004)

> p.s.: Wie bekommt man eigentlich die einzelnen Inhalte in die Tabellen rein...



<table>
<tr>
<td> Hier kommt dann der Inhalt für die Tabelle rein </td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Lost Heaven (3. März 2004)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten!
Ich hab keinen richtigen Editor, also besser gesagt nur dieses Edit Plus. Ich schau mir mal Dreamweaver an. Wenn ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt wie ich das ganze einteilen könnte und wie die Seite vieleicht aussehen sollte schreibt einfach hier rein!

DAnke


----------



## fhr (3. März 2004)

> <table>
> <tr>
> <td> Hier kommt dann der Inhalt für die Tabelle rein </td>
> </tr>
> </table>



JA, ist mir schon klar das man so Inhalt in Tabellen bekommt....
aber dann müsste er ja immer wenn sich der Inhalt ändert er eine Komplett neue Seite bauen....

z.B: hat er in der Tabelle am linken Rand ein Menü und in der Mitte den Inhalt. wenn sich der Inhalt ändert muss er dann eine Seite mit dem neuen Inhalt bauen die wiederum  eine Tabelle mit dem Menü am linken Rand enthält.
... so weit so gut  ...

davon hat er jetzt gut 20 Seiten.....

Wenn er jetzt was am Menü ändern will muss er ja 20 Mal das Menü ändern....
und das ist doch voll der mega Quatsch ....
darin seh ich ja den Vorteil der Frames... da benutzt er für alle 20 Seiten mit verschiedenen Inhalt nur dasselbe Menü....

oder ?


----------



## fhr (3. März 2004)

Zum Aufbau würde ich dir raten die Seite in 3 Abschnitte aufzuteilen...

z.B.: Oben ein Banner oder Überschrift oder Logo, links ein Menü und den rest für den Inhalt.. das halte ich für ganz Sinvoll.... 

Diese Konstellation wird sehr oft verwendet  und  man findet sich sehr  gut und schnell zurecht... 
und glaub mir das stehen die Internet User drauf !


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

@ Fhr 
das würde ich auch gerne wissen gibt es in Html ne möglichkeit so das mann nicht 20 mal die Navigationsleiste ändern muss ich glaub nicht so viel ich weiss ist das ja nicht möglich, was meint ihr kennt ihr ne andere methode!


----------



## fhr (3. März 2004)

die beiden Methoden die ich kenne sind....

1. Frames... (sind mir nicht geheuer)
2. Du machst  alles in PHP... Dann kannst du an einer bestimmten Stelle in der Tabelle mit  include eine Seite bestimmte Seite hereinladen....

mehr kenn ich auch nicht....


----------



## dicki (3. März 2004)

Stimmt, kannst es ja in PHP machen, solange dein Webspace das auch unterstützt

Schreibst alles in HTML und dann für den Inhalt von Menü kannst du dann includen! Aber die Html Datei musst du dann in PHP unbennen, damit das dann geht Und Vorschau geht dann nur auf dem Webspace der PHP unterstützt! Oder du installierst Apache und PHP! Dann könntest du das auch auf deinen Rechner angucken!
So kanst du dann die Datei Includen!


```
<?php
include("menue.inc");
?>
```
(das muss dann dahin, wo das dann sein soll in der Tabelle!) In der *.inc steht dann alles für das Menü drin in HTML Code!

Ich finde das auch besser, wenn man viele Seiten hat, mit dem gleichen Menü


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

Hi ich hätte da eine ganz kleine Zwischenfrage ich wollte mit Photoshop ein Design erstellen. Es soll später optimiert für 1024*768 sein aber wie gross muss sein damit es die ganze browserfläche für 1024 einnimmt in Pixeln bitte um schnelle antwort ich glaub das war etwas mit 900 aber sicher bin ich mir nicht!


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

Hi ich hätte da eine ganz kleine Zwischenfrage ich wollte mit Photoshop ein Design erstellen. Es soll später optimiert für 1024*768 sein aber wie gross muss sein damit es die ganze browserfläche für 1024 einnimmt in Pixeln bitte um schnelle antwort ich glaub das war etwas mit 900 aber sicher bin ich mir nicht!


----------



## Lost Heaven (4. März 2004)

Danke mal für die Antoworten und äähm Stoned Eichel: Wenn ich du wäre würde ich deine Frage in ein neues Thema packen, dann würden dir sicher mehr antworten.
Naja also jetzt wieder zu meinem Thema: Dieses Include Teil scheint wirklich gut zu sein, einige von meinen Freunden haben mir das auch gerraten. Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite auf der ich nachlesen kann wie PHP funktioniert?

Danke an alle


----------



## Chino (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fhr _
> *1. Frames... (sind mir nicht geheuer)
> 2. Du machst  alles in PHP... Dann kannst du an einer bestimmten Stelle in der Tabelle mit  include eine Seite bestimmte Seite hereinladen....
> 
> mehr kenn ich auch nicht.... *


 3. Server Side Includes (SSI)



> _Lost Heaven_
> *Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite auf der ich nachlesen kann wie PHP funktioniert?*


http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/ 
http://tut.php-q.net/index.html


----------



## RealDragon (4. März 2004)

Äh? Bin ich jetzt so blöd das zu verstehen oder wie?

@fhr wenn ich z.b. in Photoshop ein Wallpaper erstelle mit der Größe 1024 x 768 müßte das nach deiner Logik gute 100 Pixel überstehen hinterher.

Wenn ich ne Auflösung von 1024 habe bleibt das doch einzige was weg fällt ist rechts die Bildlaufleiste aber die dürfte keine 100px haben. 

Tipp: Mach nen Screenshot dann markier die Bildlaufleiste, kopieren, Neues Dokument anwählen (nicht bestätigen) und da siehst du wie groß die Datei ist die im Zwischenspeicher ist.

edit: Ups war ja die dichte eichel und nicht fhr , SORRY!


----------



## RealDragon (4. März 2004)

Hab grade mal in Dreamweaver nachgeschaut da steht was von 955*600 

Denke das ist es.


----------



## fhr (5. März 2004)

hääh  .. hier stimmt doch was nicht ...

genau das mit dem Screenshot hatte ich auch geposted, aber viel weiter oben...
und des ist net mehr da ...

ich schwörs .... und ich war net betrunken  

wo issen des hin


----------



## Lost Heaven (6. März 2004)

*Danke an alle*

Vielen Dank an alle! Eure Tipps haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen. Von meiner Seite aus, beende ich den Thread hiermit, da wir schon langsam vom Thema abkommen. 

PS: Ich hab das auch schon mal gepostet und die antwort ist nicht erschienen, WIE IST DAS MÖGLICH?


----------

